# Ho-xtras



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Finally ready to ship.Well we got test shots on saturday morning.We took them to the Aberdeen show and they were a big hit.WE will be shipping then around Oct.15.here is he link for pictures




http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/HO-XTRAS/?action=view&current=release1.jpg


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Too Cool!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tom, those bodies are absolutely awesome! You guys made some really great color choices too! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeeeee haaaaa!

Cant wait. The green pepper...haha...sure is purdy.

Nice strong colors!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Too freaking cool!!!!

When can I place an order Tom??:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Those are cool. Can't wait to own a couple!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

DesertSlot said:


> Those are cool. Can't wait to own a couple!


Only a couple??? You still have my address Tom??? RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Tom...

I'll take:
3 black peppers
3 red peppers
2 green pepper

and 2 of each coupe


please send the paypal invoice to [email protected]

thanks

Jim


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

good looking cars tom i be sending you the money for a set this week thanks bob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I just spoke to Tom, he's in Atlantic City cleaning them out and will be back in a day or two to answer any and all questions.

He told me they will be available for purchase in 2 weeks!!! Yipee!!:freak:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Can anyone tell me the cost of these new bodies? Thanks.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

According to website http://o-goes-ho.com/ $14.99 ea


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I just spoke to Tom, he's in Atlantic City cleaning them out and will be back in a day or two to answer any and all questions.
> 
> He told me they will be available for purchase in 2 weeks!!! Yipee!!:freak:


Joe,I got beat by a few one armed bandits.It was still good to get away for a few days.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe,I got beat by a few one armed bandits.It was still good to get away for a few days.


Tom what are you saying here? You got robbed???

Or you pulling my leg?

And any time out is good in my book!!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe ,One armed bandit is a slot machine


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG that's funny:jest::jest::jest:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe ,One armed bandit is a slot machine


Duh!!!!!!!:drunk:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Joe had to laugh.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Sorry Joe had to laugh.


Hahaha yea you can tell I been in about 2 casino's my whole life!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I work at a Casino!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The trouble with slot machines is they don't actually make slot cars... :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> I work at a Casino!


No kidding? Is it fun or depressing??



resinmonger said:


> The trouble with slot machines is they don't actually make slot cars... :freak:



Thats what i'm talking about rm!!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hey Tom....*

These fit on a Mega-G ???


----------

